# Greatings from Houston



## FairbanksMM1363 (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning Brothers.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello brother from Melrose.


----------



## TCShelton (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## RJS (Feb 19, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Feb 22, 2009)

Greetings from League City 1053.
Welcome.


----------

